# Grand Mayan Riviera Maya transportation?



## aver (Jan 21, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me how much bus or cab is from airport? I heard the resort has a shuttle back and forth from the airport. Once there what is the cost for the bus and/or taxi for 2  into and back from Playa Del Carmen from resort? I'm assuming there is restraunts, shops, and grocery outlets in Playa.
Also, from there to Cancun and back. Trying to decide whether to rent a car or not. Is there anything within walking distance? I'm sure these questions have been asked before but I can't seem to find them. Oh, we are also staying a few nights before the Mayan at Puerto Morelos.
Thankyou, any responses would be appreciated!!


----------



## wyobean (Jan 21, 2010)

*Mayan*

I can't tell you a lot about prices, but you can't walk anywhere from the Mayan.  When I stayed there(5 yrs ago) you could go out on the highway and catch the bus.  I want to say it was less than $2.  It was kinda dangerous and I have heard since that the Mayan has a shuttle out to the road.  Wait for others more knowledgable than I am.


----------



## ultrabd (Jan 21, 2010)

*shuttle from airport*

there is a shuttle from the airport to the mayan riviera grand mayan. you need to contact the conciere and they will set you up. this is free , but the ride back to the airport you have to pay. i think we paid 30.00$ for the 2 of us back in august


----------



## ultrabd (Jan 21, 2010)

*car rental*

renting the car is cheap, its the insurance you have to have that is outragious the insurance cost more than the price for the rental


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 22, 2010)

We have always used the Grand Mayan shuttle. As previously posted, it is free from the airport to the resort. It costs $15.00 /pp for the return trip back which is cheaper than a taxi. You are under no obligation to use them for the return trip if you take the free ride from the airport.

You need to e-mail the concierge at the resort a few days prior to your arrival. You need to include your names, reservation number, and flight info. For your return trip, you just notify them at the resort the day before you leave.

The resort has a taxi service to Playa del Carmen for a low price or you can take the bus that runs in front of the resort.

You will be bombarded by people offering transportation as soon as you clear customs in the airport. They are actually truing to get you to sign up for TS sales presentations. These folks are very persistent. Just ignore them and head out the door where you will find the Grand Mayan/Mayan Palace shuttle. The concierge at the resort will e-mail you a confirmation for the shuttle with all the instructions after they get your e-mail.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 23, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> The resort has a taxi service to Playa del Carmen for a low price or you can take the bus that runs in front of the resort.
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## serandal (Jan 23, 2010)

The last time I was at the Mayan Palace Riviera (9 years ago when it opened) we used colectivos (white vans)  instead of buses to get around. I haven't read about folks taking those- do they still exist?  

I see that there is a shuttle to Playa del Carmen. Is there also a shuttle back? It seems as if everyone talks about taking a taxi back. 

Do you think it is better to get to Xcaret and back in a taxi or book one of the tours that gives you transportation?

I have spent a lot of t ime in the Mayan Riviera but more than 9 years ago. I see that there is good snorkling in Puerto Morelos and others like Cozumel. Can anyone tell me exactly where to go in either place to snorkel? ie. when I get off the ferry in Cozumel, where do I proceed?    Thanks for any help- I leave for the Mayan Palace next Saturday.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 23, 2010)

ronandjoan said:


> John Cummings said:
> 
> 
> > The resort has a taxi service to Playa del Carmen for a low price or you can take the bus that runs in front of the resort.
> ...


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 23, 2010)

serandal said:


> Do you think it is better to get to Xcaret and back in a taxi or book one of the tours that gives you transportation?



We have taken the Xcaret tour from the resort 3 times and I strongly recommend it. Make sure you see the evening Mexican show at Xcaret. It is spectacular. The tour includes the evening show and your meal at the park. You have your choice of places to eat. We did the Mexican buffet which was pretty good.


----------



## jules54 (Jan 24, 2010)

*playa del carmen*

sounds like your staying in puerto morales first before the grand mayan. if that is the case there will be no free airport shuttle as you are going to puerto morales not the grand mayan. take a shuttle service for 16.00 pp to puerto morales and then take a cab from pm to grand mayan it will cost about 10.00 plus tip. You can take the bus from mayan palace to playa for 1.50 pp and take the buses to cancun for 3.00 pp. the buses to cancun drop off downtown at bus station then you take another bus to hotel or beach zone. read the reviews on the grand mayan and mayan palace there is tons of information.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 25, 2010)

jules54 said:


> sounds like your staying in puerto morales first before the grand mayan. if that is the case there will be no free airport shuttle as you are going to puerto morales not the grand mayan. take a shuttle service for 16.00 pp to puerto morales and then take a cab from pm to grand mayan it will cost about 10.00 plus tip. You can take the bus from mayan palace to playa for 1.50 pp and take the buses to cancun for 3.00 pp. the buses to cancun drop off downtown at bus station then you take another bus to hotel or beach zone. read the reviews on the grand mayan and mayan palace there is tons of information.



Not to be picky but it is Puerto Morelos NOT Puerto Morales.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 1, 2010)

wyobean said:


> I can't tell you a lot about prices, but you can't walk anywhere from the Mayan.  When I stayed there(5 yrs ago) you could go out on the highway and catch the bus.  I want to say it was less than $2.  It was kinda dangerous and I have heard since that the Mayan has a shuttle out to the road.  Wait for others more knowledgable than I am.



I don't understand the danger part. In any event, the free shuttle out to the highway was running last April. We have taken the bus with no problems.


----------



## wise one (Feb 4, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> We have always used the Grand Mayan shuttle. As previously posted, it is free from the airport to the resort. It costs $15.00 /pp for the return trip back which is cheaper than a taxi. You are under no obligation to use them for the return trip if you take the free ride from the airport.
> 
> You need to e-mail the concierge at the resort a few days prior to your arrival. You need to include your names, reservation number, and flight info. For your return trip, you just notify them at the resort the day before you leave.
> 
> ...



The price of the shuttle to Playa is $40 pesos or US$4.  $12 Pesos = US$1 at the resort making the cost about US$3.33 or if in Playa, you can get $12.54 pesos = US$1 (on Jan 22 at a bank) or $12.3 pesos or $12.4 pesos = US$1 at a cambrio, making the cost as little as US$3.19, so buy and pay in Pesos it makes it cheaper.  This will also help keep the costs down at the Playa restaurants and the Mega.

If you are going to purchase groceries in Playa, we found the Mega to be a much better store than the Walmart and only about 2 blocks further from the shuttle stop.  BTW, a *one liter* diet coke was $27 pesos at the resort store and a *two liter* diet pepsi was $19.06 pesos at the Mega or Walmart.

Enjoy


----------



## sjschuster (Feb 4, 2010)

wise one said:


> The price of the shuttle to Playa is $40 pesos or US$4.



Is this "shuttle" operated by the resort or is this the collectivo vans I've been reading about?  

My first visit to the area is in 3 weeks and we're trying to figure out how to get around...


----------



## wise one (Feb 5, 2010)

sjschuster said:


> Is this "shuttle" operated by the resort or is this the collectivo vans I've been reading about?
> 
> My first visit to the area is in 3 weeks and we're trying to figure out how to get around...



The shuttle is a van taxi.  As I understand it, the shuttle is not run by the resort, but the Taxi drivers union.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 5, 2010)

The shuttle is a taxi that runs back and forth from within the resort to Playa del Carmen. Make sure that you take it and not one of the regular taxis at the resort.


----------

